# Garlic wine



## Sacalait (Apr 16, 2012)

Just started (2 days ago) a 1gal batch of garlic wine. Chopped 3/4gal of fresh garlic along with the leaves. Pitched 1118 into a gal. of water sweetened to 1.085. It's working vigorously but stinks like hell. I don't intend to drink this stuff but intend to use it for cooking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2012)

I ran into some of this at a competition a few years ago. I tried to sip it but it was horrible like you said to even bring up to your nose. I think it might be awesome for cooking, like marinating a steak.


----------

